# New baby Africans shaking



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

I just added 8 little mixed african's to my tank all about 1 inch long. I have a 4 inch african in there almost. They get along fine as there are many hiding places, but I have started to notice they are shaking, like vibrating their bodies. Is it a parasite or what? I don't see anything on them and they are eating and behaving normal just shaking sometimes. I just don't want them to die. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Hmm, where are they shaking? Shaking is usually a good sign of pre-spawning.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

"flashing" is when they scrape their bodies quickly against the sand or a rock, and is a sign something is bothering them. Flaring their fins and vibrating in open water is to show off - and a sign of healthy fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As stated, practice for spawning and/or aggression toward the fish they are shaking at. :thumb:


----------



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

they are shaking their bodies like they are trying to get something off them. looks like a shudder when you get a chill and you quiver for a sec. they are really small i don't think it's a spawning thing. they are only 1 inch, the bigger 1 maybe but what about the little one? they aren't rubbing on anything, they act normal just shake sometimes.

thank you for your responses


----------



## norden (Nov 18, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> As stated, practice for spawning and/or aggression toward the fish they are shaking at. :thumb:


ah ok i see now, ok thank you just making sure i didn't want them to be sick. thanks again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They do that from the day they are spit. Just practice and play at this point.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They'll cut right in front of another fish, spread out their fins and do that vibrate thing to show who's boss/impress the ladies.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

lool seems that the shop *** been going to should revaluate their staff. I`ve been told that it was because of the current in the water :lol:


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Par for the course.


----------

